# I Am Enough. Anyone else seen Marisa Peer?



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I haven't got time for therapy, or the cash, or the inclination. Has anyone else taken a shortcut by following the advice of someone like Marisa Peer?

I decided yesterday instead of any resolutions to look for advice on Youtube. This is the simplest advice of all and looks pretty good to me, you just write in prominent places "I am enough", soak it in and watch a few of her lectures. Looks like she hasnt been mentioned on this forum before but if anyone has tried it please let me know how you got on. I will let you know how I get on. I am giving myself an extra week off work to soak up neuroscience, bio hacks, self helf help gurus etc.., and this one stood out right away.

Worth a watch...


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I watched a few of her videos and even put up some post-its around my apartment. It might help temporarily but unless you truly believe it, it won't change you. I've had a lot of negative stuff going on lately and my negative mental programming seems very stubborn. I've been working on meditating and using affirmations as well so it's all a work in progress. Nothing happens overnight but it gets discouraging when you've been trying for many years and I've seen several therapists as well. But everyone is different and this may work for some better than it did for me.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry it didn't work for you. But I think I may believe it already. Its not asking too much to just be enough.

I have found my causes very easy to identify, maybe that is a difference? Even though some are 30 years ago I have let go. Before coming across her I found the concept of extreme forgiveness. Maybe that is the way to truly let go of the past?

This one has the f word in it so I am not embedding it:


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dreaming1111 said:


> I watched a few of her videos and even put up some post-its around my apartment. It might help temporarily but unless you truly believe it, it won't change you. I've had a lot of negative stuff going on lately and my negative mental programming seems very stubborn. I've been working on meditating and using affirmations as well so it's all a work in progress. Nothing happens overnight but it gets discouraging when you've been trying for many years and I've seen several therapists as well. But everyone is different and this may work for some better than it did for me.


Same, I cant just stop thinking negative. This is how insanity feels like. I didnt even know this was not normal.Always thought everyone was like this.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I thought I was insane until I went to group therapy and learned I was perfectly normal. Have you tried yet? If not it will open your eyes.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mat999 said:


> I thought I was insane until I went to group therapy and learned I was perfectly normal. Have you tried yet? If not it will open your eyes.


Group therapy is something I would like to do. Also, what you said about forgiveness is definitely something I struggle with; more specifically self forgiveness. I made a choice many years ago which I still haven't gotten over and just can't seem to let go. This is likely what is holding up my progress and may be the breakthrough I need to get better. :stu


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

well, i don't feel like i am enough in the eyes of other people/due to my experiences so this is hard to believe.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

The whole point of the "you are enough" thing started with her saying old experinces have effected you which are not relevant today. I have been thinking this for weeks. I am enough because when I mesed up a poetry reading and _recorder_(flute) song when I was 7 in front of whole school and parents, I was just 7 and it was just a bad day. Has zero baring on whether I am worthy of looking into peoples eyes when I talk to anyone today, 30 years later.

The are 100 moments like that I can point to which caused or may have caused SA. None of them matter now. So I am going back to the state I was born in. Which is enough. In fact I have added the word good because I wasnt just a random amoeba just enough to survive. I was loved by parents and given good chances in life. So good enough is the bare minimum for me.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Mat999 said:


> I haven't got time for therapy, or the cash, or the inclination. Has anyone else taken a shortcut by following the advice of someone like Marisa Peer?
> 
> I decided yesterday instead of any resolutions to look for advice on Youtube. This is the simplest advice of all and looks pretty good to me, you just write in prominent places "I am enough", soak it in and watch a few of her lectures. Looks like she hasnt been mentioned on this forum before but if anyone has tried it please let me know how you got on. I will let you know how I get on. I am giving myself an extra week off work to soak up neuroscience, bio hacks, self helf help gurus etc.., and this one stood out right away.
> 
> Worth a watch...


I knew about, "I am enough" when I watched one of Brene Brown's videos, and when she said it I felt good and I accepted it and kept saying it to myself over and over because I found it to be something that it was time to believe. As long as you believe something and repeat it over and over again to yourself (make sure it is something rational and positive) you will start to believe it and you will pretty much feel invincible. She does say alot of things that Dr. Richards talks about so that means she's a great find! I really enjoyed watching this video, her speech is so engaging, I find myself laughing out loud - that rarely happens. Yes, believe it or not, I am one of those rare people who can stand through and focus on a 45 minute or more video. 
*Thank you for sharing this* and I am glad I came across it, every positive kind of perspective is very helpful for anyone who is openly looking for it. And even though I have heard about, "I am enough" before, it's with this video that I wrote, "I am enough" on my bedroom mirror too! I'm gonna keep watching her videos, she's too good!  Marisa Peer is amazing, I want to be like her. :squeeze


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

@SwtSurrender your kind words make me feel happy. I am watching the recent Scientology series which is very negative, so you just gave me a lift which was nice.

She is refreshing, especially for me as a Brit, she connects with me more. I just unfollowed Jack Canfield today, not to be negative, it's just that there are always new positive people out there like Marisa who I can relate to more. It's an enjoyable hobby to seek out these people who can help/inspire us.

Nice signature quote btw, I might steal that:laugh:


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Mat999 said:


> @SwtSurrender your kind words make me feel happy. I am watching the recent Scientology series which is very negative, so you just gave me a lift which was nice.
> 
> She is refreshing, especially for me as a Brit, she connects with me more. I just unfollowed Jack Canfield today, not to be negative, it's just that there are always new positive people out there like Marisa who I can relate to more. It's an enjoyable hobby to seek out these people who can help/inspire us.
> 
> Nice signature quote btw, I might steal that:laugh:


Yes, you can have the quote, thanks and np.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, she sounds very calming with her soothing voice, I like British accents myself, I always find myself watching British tv shows. Then I go around the house imitating and lol-ing. I found her on youtube, she's got all these youtube videos on her own channel and has a myriad of topics for self-help and inspiration to live a better life. Well, there's so many videos out there offering some help, but what she says really touches me deeply. BUMP!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Bump. OK enough bumps I'm done lol


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I bumped this thread last night, but i just watched this video andit is just amazing. I think especially because I've been doing CBT work it hit the exaxt right note for me for where I am. Def recommend it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@realisticandhopeful 
Yeah she sounds alot like dear ole Dr. Richards, haha.


----------



## Mesterem (Oct 14, 2021)

Dreaming1111 said:


> I watched a few of her videos and even put up some post-its around my apartment. It might help temporarily but unless you truly believe it, it won't change you. I've had a lot of negative stuff going on lately and my negative mental programming seems very stubborn. I've been working on meditating and using affirmations as well so it's all a work in progress. Nothing happens overnight but it gets discouraging when you've been trying for many years and I've seen several therapists as well. But everyone is different and this may work for some better than it did for me.


Hello, I am Ferenc, and I am not famous or awarded, but I am rally who I am.
Your honesty made me write to you.
Honesty about "unless you truly believe it" it wont change you.
I am seeking the beyond of beliefs, I am seeking the truth about me.

It based on that I am a truth seeker I can tell you that you have truth, why you do not believe in these ideas.
You are not enough! Because you are complete and perfect.
But who you are, how do you know yourself, and how do you act? these are some of our different dimensions of our reality and our basic problem, that we have mixed up dimensions, we suffer because and our dimensions are working against each other.
If you want a personal harmony, you have to tidy up your dimensions.

It sounds simple, but not yet.
We have a crazy environment that pushes us to behave and to be as they want.
We've got images and role models how we have to make ourselves and how we should behave in different conditions. (we can choose an appropriate module from their "catalogue", what we will apply as a personality or a behaviour)

You can recognize now, why we cannot find harmony and stability in or life on this way.
They do not raise up us, they do not support us, they do not teaching us, they are taming us to be a useful humanoid.

We all can see, the mental disorders are raising, we need more and more "Marisa Peers" who will treat the problems but they never heal them, because they are working for them, not for us.

If you believe them, you can have a temporary comfort in you life, but who already had has enough of this periodic temporary comforts, they want permanent solution.

If you one of who is ready for to make a permanent harmony we can work together, it not cost you anything.


----------

